# The III Summer Youth Olympic Games | BUENOS AIRES 2018



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

_H7A9417 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
_DSC0388 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
PabloElias-fotoPignatello-BuenosAires2018-8414 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
PabloElias-fotoPignatello-BuenosAires2018-8405 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
PabloElias-fotoPignatello-BuenosAires2018-8369 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
PabloElias-fotoPignatello-BuenosAires2018-8366 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
_H7A9201 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
_H7A9205 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
_H7A9223 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
_H7A9028 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
_H7A8601 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
tae- (58) by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
_H7A9988 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr


----------



## tomas cabrera (Oct 6, 2015)

The olympic parks:


----------



## tomas cabrera (Oct 6, 2015)

Aerial photos of the olympic park:



tomas cabrera said:


> Imágenes aéreas del parque olímpico, álbum completo:
> 
> 17102018-PEC_7896 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
> 17102018-PEC_7931 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## tomas cabrera (Oct 6, 2015)

Closing Ceremony in the Olympic Village:



tomas cabrera said:


> Ceremonia de clausura y fiesta para los atletas en la villa olímpica, álbum completo:
> 
> 18102018-PEC_8674 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
> _DSC0142 by Buenos Aires 2018, en Flickr
> ...


----------

